# Different resistor for LEDs



## irvmuller (Aug 16, 2021)

I’m wanting my leds to be a bit less bright. I know using resistors with greater resistance can do that. How high could I go and still get the led to still come on? What do you guys use or suggest besides the standard 4.7k?


----------



## BuddytheReow (Aug 16, 2021)

Short answer: socket them and find out!

long answer: I’ve got the super bright ones from tayda. They start getting pretty dim around 50k. I would try a 10k or 22k as more of a middle ground


----------



## Mcknib (Aug 16, 2021)

I like mine dim for standard LEDs I use 10K or you could if you can he bothered use a 20K trimmer wired as a variable resistor and set it to your preferred brightness them measure the resistance for future reference 

If you use a trimmer make sure it's not set to zero resistance, set it around half way so you don't blow yer LED when you connect it


----------



## Barry (Aug 16, 2021)

I like use a 2.2K with a  super bright white LED every now and then, you never know when you might need a flashlight on stage


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Aug 17, 2021)

irvmuller said:


> I’m wanting my leds to be a bit less bright. I know using resistors with greater resistance can do that. How high could I go and still get the led to still come on? What do you guys use or suggest besides the standard 4.7k?



Your best bet is to stick them in a breadboard, try different resistors and see for yourself.  Different colors, standard vs. super-bright, all have different resistor requirements.  I have 400nm UV LEDs that need 1.5K to be seen.  My aqua LEDs are a plenty bright with 15K - 22K.  There are no absolutes.

IF YOU USE A TRIMMER, PUT AT LEAST 1K IN SERIES TO PROTECT THE LED.


----------



## spi (Aug 17, 2021)

I breadboard the LED with a pot attached, and adjust to my desired brightness, then choose the closest resistor to where the pot is.  If you do this, put a 2k in series with the pot so you don't accidentally burn the LED.

I usually end up with 10~20K for regular LEDs and ~50K or even more superbrights.


----------



## DAJE (Aug 17, 2021)

10K is my usual standard, 13K for brighter LEDs. I stay away from the _really_ bright LEDs.


----------



## Feral Feline (Aug 17, 2021)

As CDB mentioned, I've found there are no standards. Depends on which LED I want for a build and even more-so what I've got in the LED-larder. Sometimes you want a superbright white 5mm, but all you've got is pastrami-on-rye.


----------



## mdc (Aug 30, 2021)

0K resistor AKA masking tape is always a great mod


----------



## nickquack (Nov 24, 2021)

Stupid question, but how do I know which resistor to replace on the pcb? Since the LED are board mounted on PedalPCB boards.


----------



## temol (Nov 24, 2021)

Quite often it's R100. But you have to check this on a schematic to be sure. 4k7 in front of the LED.


----------



## DAJE (Nov 24, 2021)

nickquack said:


> Stupid question, but how do I know which resistor to replace on the pcb? Since the LED are board mounted on PedalPCB boards.


The two little arrows shooting out of a diode symbol mean it's an LED. That's what to look for on the schematic. The relevant resistor will be next to it. On many PCBs it's the only 4K7 resistor anyway so that's usually a safe bet, but check the schematic to confirm.

EDIT: The arrows are sometimes just lines, without pointy bits.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 24, 2021)

I’ve wanted to ask for a while now why the LEDS are so blindingly bright. Going to start using son 20k+ in my builds instead of the 4.7k. 
Probably also doesn’t help that I sit on the floor in front of my amp & board for most of my brief playing opportunities, so they are  are usually right in my face.


----------



## spi (Nov 24, 2021)

nickquack said:


> Stupid question, but how do I know which resistor to replace on the pcb? Since the LED are board mounted on PedalPCB boards.


I always check with my multimeter's continuity checker.  It will be the 4k7 resistor that has a direct connection to the SW pad.


----------



## Big Monk (Nov 24, 2021)

I have a little small breadboard that I test LEDs on. Just a simple setup with a trim pot and a space for a limiting resistor.


----------

